# First Setup



## Mike (6/6/14)

Hey folks

So I'm looking at getting my first setup and have a few dumb questions. I'm planning on buying a PT 3 mini, along with a Vision Spinner 2, an ego charger a couple of spare coils and a few flavours. Would the be everything needed to get started? Also, from what I understand the wicks absorb some of the e-liquid, what's the process to change flavours then? And lastly can anyone recommend a good eliquid flavour as a replacement for camels 

Thanks all!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

Mike said:


> Hey folks
> 
> So I'm looking at getting my first setup and have a few dumb questions. I'm planning on buying a PT 3 mini, along with a Vision Spinner 2, an ego charger a couple of spare coils and a few flavours. Would the be everything needed to get started? Also, from what I understand the wicks absorb some of the e-liquid, what's the process to change flavours then? And lastly can anyone recommend a good eliquid flavour as a replacement for camels
> 
> Thanks all!



Hi Mike,

Very good choice as your first set up... 

If you are changing flavours and they are similar juices then you can just clean the tank and use a paper towel to get the excess juice off the coil. If the juices are quite different then What I tend to do is drop the old coil into Vodka for a few days and then rinse them of and leave them to dry for a day or two and put a new coil in the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (6/6/14)

That is a brilliant setup to start off with. Will keep you company until the bug bites to go after the perfect taste.

I was an 12year camel man, and when I wanted something diffrent id go lucky strike or marlboro.

The guys where I bought my 1st kit from said that the liqua toasted flav was the closest to a camel taste. I was off tobacco flav in 3days.

Try the vk4 and you will forget about just vaping tobacco, go for either a 12 or 18 mh nic

Im pretty happy on a 12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (6/6/14)

Thanks Rob! I try to learn as much as I can on my own. Great, thanks, sounds simple enough. So out of those items, it doesn't look like I'd need to order anything right?

Awesome, thanks Ross. I'll keep that in mind, which one specifically, the traditional, turkish, bright or american tobacco? (sorry for ninja edit  )


----------



## RoSsIkId (6/6/14)

If you can go for another battery. while the one charges the other will be good to vape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

Mike said:


> Thanks Rob! I try to learn as much as I can on my own. Great, thanks, sounds simple enough. So out of those items, it doesn't look like I'd need to order anything right?



As @RoSsIkId says a second Spinner 2 would be great as a back up and to be used when the other one is charging... but not a necessity.


----------



## RoSsIkId (6/6/14)

Also a spare glass for the tank as a just incase


----------



## Mike (6/6/14)

I'm thinking of getting something more compact as a second battery (any recommendations?), but I'll decide if 2 batteries or more flavours are more important by the time I order. According to this the PTM3 can handle up to 3.7V. Is that correct? So could I get away with a plain old EVOD battery?

I know this seems silly, but is there any way to check that the diameter of the batteries and clearomizers without googling and finding the dimensions?


----------



## RoSsIkId (6/6/14)

ego baterrys are bit more compact.

But you get use to the size very quick, my all day mod is a MVP with either a 16b, 16d or mPT3 on. I walk around with it in my top shirt pocket.

My weekend and home mod is a SVD in 16850 figuration and soon will be housing a kayfun 3.1. That is a big mod to walk around with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

Don't buy any batteries less than the spinner 2 because it will be a waste in the long run. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

Instead of liqua buy vapour mountain juices .

Liqua is horrible imo

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike (6/6/14)

Thanks for the heads up Shabbar. I can't seem to find the tobacco flavoured Vapour Mountain juices though.


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

Mike said:


> Thanks for the heads up Shabbar. I can't seem to find the tobacco flavoured Vapour Mountain juices though.


The VM4 and the Legends Guevera.


----------



## Silver (6/6/14)

Hi @Mike

Welcome to the forum - your initial proposed gear sounds great for your first kit indeed!

On the issue of flavours and trying to find something like Camel - many vapers will tell you that its hard to replicate the exact taste of a burning cigarette. I have not found a replica yet and have tried quite a few flavours.

Instead, vaping juices open up a whole world of new flavours. Sweet desserts, fruity ones and tobacco ones with a mixture of other flavours in them.

So far, my favourite tobaccoes I have tried are Heathers Heavenly Vapes Huntsman and Gaia. But they are not available locally, only from HHV overseas, which is a bit of a pain. But check them out nonetheless.

I did quite like Liqua Cuban Cigar Tobacco flavour - but havent vaped it for a while.

Vapour Mountain's "premium" range does not have tobaccoes. VM4 has a bit but its very slight. I find it to be a sweet juice. Their "Legends" range are complex flavours with some tobacco in them but wont taste like Camel. Dean is a coffee type flavour and Guevara is a spicy tobacco flavour. Check out the reviews of Vapour Mountain juices and others in the Eliquids review section on this forum.

I suggest trying a few liquids from several brands till you find what you like. Flavours are very subjective. What others like you may totally hate and vice versa. It just takes time and quite a bit of experimentation. Dont be frustrated if you dont like the first several juices you try.

I have said before on this forum you need to try at least 10 juices (maybe even more) to find 1 that you really like.

If you do better than that you are doing well.

All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't buy any batteries less than the spinner 2 because it will be a waste in the long run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


I have to disagree, egos batteries are cheap, compact and charge quickly, I still use mine (over a year old) on a daily basis alongside my SVD powered Kayfun. I stripped the rubber paint off mine and polished them to match my mPT3


----------



## Mike (7/6/14)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate all the help. Will be placing my order this weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

